# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] كيفية الاستيراد من مصر؟؟

## أم أحمد

لو حد حب يستورد اي منتجات من مصر الي اوروبا
ايه الخطوات الاساسية اللازم اتباعها بالترتيب
وايه الاجراءات القانونية الصحيحة لكي يتم
ذلك بدون اي عقبات او مشاكل
وهل لابد من وجود شركة تصدير واستيراد لعمل ذلك
ولا ده ممكن يتم من خلال الافراد فقط

----------


## مصري الهوي

نفس الفكره موجوده عنــدي 

عايز استورد  خضار . بطاطس .. فول . لب . من مصـر للسعــوديــه ياريت لو احد عنده فكره 

عن الاجراءات المطلوبه للاستيراد وعن  الاسعار مثل 

الشحن . التخليص الجمركي . .. كيف اختار البضاعــه ..

وشكرا

----------


## سابرينا

*العزيزة والغالية /ام احمد 
الاخ / مصرى الهوية 
ارجو ان تجدوى استفساركم فى مركز استشارات ابناء مصر فى هذا اللينك 
http://egyptsons.com/misr/thread75699.html
واذا اردت اى استفسار رجاء ادراكه فى المركز ودائما مستشاريه مستعدون الى الاجابة عن كافة تساؤلتكم*

----------


## UBO

> نفس الفكره موجوده عنــدي 
> 
> عايز استورد  خضار . بطاطس .. فول . لب . من مصـر للسعــوديــه ياريت لو احد عنده فكره 
> 
> عن الاجراءات المطلوبه للاستيراد وعن  الاسعار مثل 
> 
> الشحن . التخليص الجمركي . .. كيف اختار البضاعــه ..
> 
> وشكرا


هلا اخي الكريم انا موجود بدبي وعندي مكتب استيراد وتصدير بمصر ممكن اساعدك كتير  وانا عندي فكره ممكن نتعاون سوا

----------


## مصري الهوي

اشكرك اخي الفاضل .  انتظر اتصالي

----------

